# Forum Argomenti di discussione Consulenza del lavoro  Contributi inps amministratore

## anciampi

l'INPS MI COMUNICA CHE L'AMMINISTRATORE DINA SAS POTREBBE NON PAGARE CONTRIBUTI SE POTESSE DIMOSTRARE DI AVERE UN ALTRA TTIVITA  PREVALENTE.
CORRISPONDE ALLA REALTA'? 
segue testo   INPS RISPONDE ONLINE 
Gentile utente,
con riferimento alla sua richiesta INPS.CCBFF.06/10/2009.0479760Le
comunichiamo quanto segue: 
Fino a che la società risulterà attiva in CCIIAA il socio accomandatatrio
dovrà continuare a versare i contributi commercianti a meno che abbia una
diversa attività lavorativa prevalente. 
La ringraziamo per aver utilizzato il servizio INPSRisponde, non esiti a
contattarci per ulteriori richieste.

----------


## Bartolo

> l'INPS MI COMUNICA CHE L'AMMINISTRATORE DINA SAS POTREBBE NON PAGARE CONTRIBUTI SE POTESSE DIMOSTRARE DI AVERE UN ALTRA TTIVITA  PREVALENTE.
> CORRISPONDE ALLA REALTA'? 
> segue testo   INPS RISPONDE ONLINE 
> Gentile utente,
> con riferimento alla sua richiesta INPS.CCBFF.06/10/2009.0479760Le
> comunichiamo quanto segue: 
> Fino a che la societ&#224; risulter&#224; attiva in CCIIAA il socio accomandatatrio
> dovr&#224; continuare a versare i contributi commercianti a meno che abbia una
> diversa attivit&#224; lavorativa prevalente. 
> ...

  E' esatto. Per dimostrare un'altra attivit&#224; prevalente basta una partita iva, una dichiarazione del socio, allegare copia dei contributi versati, della posizione contributiva ... :Wink:

----------


## anciampi

qui' si parla di persona che e' dipendente di altra ditta  ma  e' anche amministratore della sas. 
leggendo ho capito che non deve versare i contributi  come  autonomo,
ma sinceramente non so piu' di chi fidarmi 
saluti

----------


## fsdn2003@libero.it

scusate, ma c'è un preciso riferimento legislativo su tale cosa o è solo un orientamento del dipendente di turno? vi dico che all'inps di aversa non la pensano affatto così! se c'è qualche dato in più, potreste indicarlo?..grazie

----------


## anciampi

Non ricordo benissimo, ma credo di aver trovato una sentenza della cassazione, poi magari vado a cercarla di nuovo.
In ogni caso quella risposta copia incolla mi e' arrivata da inps rispone, servizio online  da  www.inps.it  con tanto di numero di protocollo come puoi vedere. recatomi di persona con appuntamento dalla dirigente d rho  , bollate(milano)  anche lei mi e' sembtrata  alquanto confusa.
ieri le ho mandato una email  personale con la ripetizione del quesito
inquanto mi serve per cambiare i patti sociali di una sas per far diventare l'accomandante  accomandatario, inquanto lavora come dipendente
in altra aziend  e il tutto per evitare che l'accomandatario che ha gia' versato 35 anni, butti  via 8 anni di contributi, ma non risponde.
Eppure era stata  gentilissima all'appuntamento in sede tanto che le ho pure mandato dei  fiori con interflora, e lei per ringraziarmi mi ha dato la sua mail personale(??)  ma  non risponde!  
Saluti

----------


## fsdn2003@libero.it

inoltre, l'attività dell'amm.tore deve essere *diversa* da quella della società? 
nel mio caso la soc. fa commercio all'ingrosso e l'amm.tore è agente di commercio, dunque è iscritto all'inps cmq alla gestione commercianti, ma l'attività prevalente è agente di commercio. che succede? grazie

----------


## anciampi

Gentile utente,
con riferimento alla sua richiesta *INPS.CCBFF.06/10/2009.0479760Le*
comunichiamo quanto segue: 
Fino a che la società risulterà attiva in CCIIAA il socio accomandatatrio
dovrà continuare a versare i contributi commercianti a *meno che abbia una
diversa attività lavorativa prevalente.*
La ringraziamo per aver utilizzato il servizio INPSRisponde, non esiti a
contattarci per ulteriori richieste. 
mancava il protocollo  elettronico  nel  primo post

----------


## fsdn2003@libero.it

la risposta non riesco a visualizzarla perchè sul sito inps risponde mi chiede il codice fiscale oltre il protocollo..cmq aspetto altre indicazioni utili..lavoriamoci che è importante. ciao

----------


## Giusy81

Buonasera, approfitto per fare una domanda sull'argomento: l'iscrizione all'inps del socio accomandatario/amministratore avviene d'ufficio o va presentata richiesta? Grazie

----------


## anciampi

cosi' mi risponde la dirigente  finalmente 
da:noris.poletto@inps.it 
ho ricevuto due minuti fa la risposta del dott. palma alla sua precedente da me inoltrata  come quesito generale .ecco la risposta: 
Se l'utente non lavora nella società ed il lavoro viene svolto dalla figlia, la quale ha come attività prevalente quella di lavoratore dipendente, non ci sarà obbligo di iscrizione ne per l'utente nè per la figlia. 
L'iscrizione dell'accomandatario e' automatica da ccia 
saluti  a tutti   anche alle eminenze  grige????   del forum

----------


## fsdn2003@libero.it

ok..ma resta il dubbio se l'amm.tore che svolga altra attività prevalente debba o meno versare anche la contribuzione derivante da tale ulteriore reddito d'impresa..

----------


## anciampi

l'inps  vuole i contributi sull'attivita' che produce maggior  reddito  e maggiori contributi, ovvero attivita' prevalente.
se uno fa il dipendente full time non paga come amministratore, a meno che sia dipendente di se stesso, allora quella e' ovvio  che  e' un tentato raggiro.
saluti

----------


## fsdn2003@libero.it

il mio caso è questo: l'amm.tore (quota partecipaz. 70%) fa l'agente di commercio autonomamente e questa è per lui l'attività prevalente (che è anche diversa da quella società, quindi). L'inps gli chiede il pagamento dei contributi non solo sui redditi derivanti dall'attività principale, ma anche sui redditi di partecipazione. mi chiedo se sia giusto.

----------


## fsdn2003@libero.it

mi piacerebbe aprire una discussione su quest'argomento:
secondo voi, se l'amm.tore di una sas cede tutte le quote e non percepisce compensi, ed egli versa i contributi già come agente di commercio, e gli altri soci (di capitale) non lavorano nella società (è possibile avendo poi la maggioranza delle quote?), su quei redditi di partecipazione non verrebbero mai versati contributi inps o mi sbaglio?? l'amm.re non verserebbe perchè non ha quote di partecipaz; gli altri soci non verserebbero perchè sono solo soci di capitale. che ne dite?

----------


## alfredo da roma

> il mio caso è questo: l'amm.tore (quota partecipaz. 70%) fa l'agente di commercio autonomamente e questa è per lui l'attività prevalente (che è anche diversa da quella società, quindi). L'inps gli chiede il pagamento dei contributi non solo sui redditi derivanti dall'attività principale, ma anche sui redditi di partecipazione. mi chiedo se sia giusto.

  Sui redditi di partecipazione non c'è INPS
L'INPS c'è per l'attività di amministratore per cui il soggetto deve iscriversi alla gestione separata come un professionista e paga con il meccanismo degli acconti e dei saldi con UNICO.

----------


## anciampi

sono sempre io.
l'inps  mi ha anche pe iscritto confermato che se l'amministratore e' lavoratore dipendente di altra ditta non paga i contributi inps come amministratore.

----------


## alfredo da roma

http://www.inps.it/ac/sentenze/corta...ili/a03262.PDF  SRL: LA CASSAZIONE SCONFESSA L'INPS SUL DOPPIO ONERE DEI SOCI LAVORATORI E AMMINISTRATORI  Esperto Risponde

----------


## alfredo da roma

In conclusione qualora l'attività commerciale sia svolta in forma societaria, l'iscrizione all'INPS è obbligatoria per i soci che partecipino al lavoro aziendale con carattere di abitualità e prevalenza e l'importo specificato nella busta paga diventa la base imponibile per il calcolo della quota INAIL e per evidenziare l'importo di contribuzione INPS

----------


## Contabile

> Sui redditi di partecipazione non c'è INPS

  Istituto Nazionale della Previdenza Sociale
Circolare numero 102 del 12-6-2003  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## anciampi

ero gia andato a leggermi la sentenza che avevo ottenuto scartabellando in internet.
veniamo al punto : ho versato 30 anni di contributi, me ne mancano 8 per arrivare  a 65 anni, ho preso appuntamento con la dirigente inps la quale subito mi ha detto che probabilmente non vedeva convenienza per me di versare altri 8 anni, ho fatto i calcoli e  4mila  euro per 8 son 32mila euro.
prendendo la pensione a 65, con unj incremento reale di 100 euro in piu dovrei vivere almeno fino a 90 anni per riprendere i soldi versato in questi ultimi 8.
dato che e' assurdo io sono accomandatario, mia figlia accomandante e fa' altro lavoro dipendente full time e il suo cud e' superiore ai redditi della sas,
pertanto e' il suo lavoro prevalente. per  cui cambiando i patti sociali
pagando varie imposte di registrazione atti e notaio, ne spendo diciamo 2000.
con glia ltri 30 mila euro faro' una bella festa se vuoi ti invito pure.
Dico solo che per arrivare alla conclusione ho dovuto arrangiarmi, ovvero chi fa da se fa per tre.
Sottolineo che oltre ad essere un privato  sono un imprenditore, sono iscritto all'albo dei consulenti del collegio di milano e pavia dal 1979 data in cui ho sostenuto l'esame di stato.
ho un commercialista attuale  ed uno, diciamo precedente fino al  2004.
nessuno dei 2 mi ha mai fatto capire la situazione benche' la potessi risolvere gia' 5 anni fa'.
L'unico che mi ha dato una mano in questo forum sei tu!!!!
E ho notato che di questo tipo di situazioni scartabellando in internet ce ne sono a bizzeffe.
Quasi quasi mi aggiorno e ritorno dopo 29 anni a fare  il consulente.!!!
Saluti

----------


## alfredo da roma

> ero gia andato a leggermi la sentenza che avevo ottenuto scartabellando in internet.
> veniamo al punto : ho versato 30 anni di contributi, me ne mancano 8 per arrivare  a 65 anni, ho preso appuntamento con la dirigente inps la quale subito mi ha detto che probabilmente non vedeva convenienza per me di versare altri 8 anni, ho fatto i calcoli e  4mila  euro per 8 son 32mila euro.
> prendendo la pensione a 65, con unj incremento reale di 100 euro in piu dovrei vivere almeno fino a 90 anni per riprendere i soldi versato in questi ultimi 8.
> dato che e' assurdo io sono accomandatario, mia figlia accomandante e fa' altro lavoro dipendente full time e il suo cud e' superiore ai redditi della sas,
> pertanto e' il suo lavoro prevalente. per  cui cambiando i patti sociali
> pagando varie imposte di registrazione atti e notaio, ne spendo diciamo 2000.
> con glia ltri 30 mila euro faro' una bella festa se vuoi ti invito pure.
> Dico solo che per arrivare alla conclusione ho dovuto arrangiarmi, ovvero chi fa da se fa per tre.
> Sottolineo che oltre ad essere un privato  sono un imprenditore, sono iscritto all'albo dei consulenti del collegio di milano e pavia dal 1979 data in cui ho sostenuto l'esame di stato.
> ...

  c'è sempre bisogno di gente preparata e curiosa di sapere così come c'è sempre spazio per chi fa cose buone.
Auguri
Per la festa ... mandami l'invito  :Smile:

----------


## Polaris

> veniamo al punto : ho versato 30 anni di contributi, me ne mancano 8 per arrivare  a 65 anni, ho preso appuntamento con la dirigente inps la quale subito mi ha detto che probabilmente non vedeva convenienza per me di versare altri 8 anni, ho fatto i calcoli e  4mila  euro per 8 son 32mila euro.
> prendendo la pensione a 65, con un incremento reale di 100 euro in più dovrei vivere almeno fino a 90 anni per riprendere i soldi versato in questi ultimi 8.
> Saluti

  Ma ci arriverà in pensione se non versa altri contributi?  La pensione di anzianità per i lavoratori autonomi

----------


## anciampi

il minimo dei contributi per anzianita' per i commercianti sono 20 anni.
Ne ho versati 30 reali (ovvero contributivo)avendone lavorati 35.
Lei che ne dice??

----------


## Polaris

Quindi non pensione di anzianit&#224; ma di vecchiaia.  :Smile:  
Se cos&#236; &#232;, tanti AUGURI e............. se la goda.

----------


## anciampi

anzianita e vecchiaia, credo che ormai per i nati dopo il 50, a meno che non abbiano cominciato a lavorare a 15 anni , non ci sia piu' speranza
saremo tutti vecchi, sperando che qualcuno non torni lassu' a combinare
altri disastri e a farci diventare pensionati morti 
saluti

----------


## fsdn2003@libero.it

per alfredo da roma: i soci e gli amm.tori di società di persone versano i contributi inps sui redditi di partecipazione. ossia i redditi derivanti dal quadro rh vanno a finire nel reddito d'impresa (tuir) in rr e su tutti essi si versano i contributi inps. se riesci a trovare qualcosa che dice il contrario di prego di pubblicarlo. grazie

----------


## fsdn2003@libero.it

ora vi chiedo: se l'amm.tore esterno di una sas (non compensato come tale) che non detiene quote di partecipazione nella stessa, è anche agente di commercio e versa regolarmente in contributi sul suo reddito d'impresa commerciale, deve iscriversi anche balla gestione separata come amm.tore e versare ulteriori contributi?

----------


## Contabile

La contribuzione tradizionale e quella della gestione separata sono due cose diverse. 
Se l'amministratore &#232; retribuito dalla sas deve iscriversi.

----------


## fsdn2003@libero.it

certo che non è retribuito. è solo amm.tore, ma svolge un'altra attività in proprio e l'inps gli chiede oltre i contributi sulla sua attività, anche i contributi su tutti i redditit di partecipazione che ha (partecipèa in 3 società, di in una è socio). pensa te quanto versa di inps all'anno!!!
non a caso avevo pensato di farlo uscire dalla società iin cui è amm.tore, e così gli resterebbe solo la nomina come amm.re, ma non sarebbe più socio, per cui evito una contributzione su quella partecipazione che è la più alta. tale partecipazione la vorrei poi attribuire al comiuge disoccupato, che non essendo iscritto all'inps non verserebbe nulla. spero di essere stata chiara.
se si, che ne dite?

----------


## anciampi

Io insisto  l'inps mi ha comunicato 2  volte per iscritto che se l'amministratore di una sas , fa un lavoro come dipendente
full time in azienda esterna, non paga contributi 
saluti

----------


## fsdn2003@libero.it

qui non si parladi contributi sullaposizione di amm.tore che comunque non percepisce compensi, bensì sui contributi sulle quote di partecipazione agli utili pretesi da chi ha già una posizione aperta all'inps, qualunque essa sia.

----------


## maurichi

un soggetto che detiene più partecipazioni in società diverse può non pagare i contributi INPS. infatti, nel momento dell'iscrizione di una società presso la CCIAA è la stessa INPS che invia un documento con il quale richiede chi dei soci presta attività all'interno dell'impresa e che è quindi tenuto ad iscriversi alla gestione commercianti. se nessuno dei soci partecipa attivamente all'attività non è necessario che nessuno dei due si iscriva alla gestione commercianti INPS. se per chi svolge le funzioni di amministratore è previsto un compenso per tale attività, allora questi è tenuto ad iscriversi alla gestione separata e versare i contributi. quanto detto non vale per le società che svolgono attività artigianale (meglio dire vale solo in parte)

----------


## anciampi

Se  la societa nomina un nuovo amministratore  della sas che ha gia' altra attivita  prevalente, e l'amministratore precedente (accomandatario) diventa accomandante CAMBIANDO I PATTI SOCIALI , non dovendo il nuovo amministratore pagare perche' gia paga come dipendente(attivita' prevalente)
di altra ditta, che succede all'accomandante che per regola non dovrebbe essere soggetto a pagare contributi.
Ti preciso che la ditta non richiede partecipazione al lavoro di nessuno dei 2 
inquanto ha 1  solo immobile intestato e locato, percui al massimo il lavoro e' fare 4 fatture l'anno.
Nessuno riceve compensi amministratore. 
Tu che dici? 
SALUTI

----------


## ricnic

posso tentare di inserirmi conesperienze pregresse. 
Il socio accomandatario di una sas, è il responsabile della ditta. Il preposto, l'amministratore e risponde con i beni personali. Il filo del rasoio della questione è se lavora o meno nell'azienda. Non è una questione semplice, perchè se è vero che può anche non lavorarci è altrettanto vero che esistono attività che richiedono la presenza ( es. il preposto )o è possiible delegare ad apposita figura all'interno dell'azienda. L'accomandante non può sostituire l'accomandatario in compiti di responsabilità. Dipende molto dall'attività naturalmente.
l'INPS presume che l'accomandatario, quindi, lavori nella propria azienda. Sta a questa persona dimostrare il contrario. 
Non esiste nella sas la ripartizione tra socio di capitale e socio d'opera, essendo il socio di capitale già l'accomandante, che non ha l'obbligo ( l'accomandate ) di prestare la propria opera. Tant'è che egli può essere assunto dalla sas se vi lavora. L'accomandatario,invece no. Non può essere in sostanza dipendente di se stesso( detto in parole semplici ).
Se in termini di Legge in base all'attività la figura dell'accomandatario non ha l'obbligo di prestare la propria opera nella sua sas, è libero di prestare la propria opera in via prevalente altrove. Quindi deve dimostrare la prevalenza dove la esercita. ( controllano anche con l'INAIL se è iscritto per qualche altra attività ) Se può dimostrare altro, allora possono trattare per la non iscrizione all'INPS. Attenzione, però, che se la sas svolge attività artigiana, la non iscrizione all'INPS fa decadere l'attività artigiana stessa ( non ha i requisiti per l'Albo ). E' un discorso lunghetto perchè si incrociano molti fattori.
Chiunque percepisca un compenso per l'esercizio di amministratore della società, deve pagare i contributi alla gestione separata dell'INPS. l'INPS non accetta la sentenza recente della Cassazione e va avanti da anni imperterrita a riscuotere contributi doppi.
Diverso è, invece, il reddito da partecipazione. Se la partecipazione è data dalla sas in cui un socio accomandatario è iscritto alla gestione INPS, deve pagare anche sulla paretecipazione che in sostanza è il reddito di impresa che ha dato l'scrizione all'INPS. Se ci sono altre partecipazioni in altre imprese, andrebbe valutata ogni singola partecipazione, partendo dal presupposto che se trattasi di società di persone l'INPS ci mangia sempre.....  uno che ha ad esempio 4 negozi in società di persone diverse , pagherà l'INPS sul reddito di partecipazione di tutti. Provare per credere.

----------


## alfredo da roma

> per alfredo da roma: i soci e gli amm.tori di societ&#224; di persone versano i contributi inps sui redditi di partecipazione. ossia i redditi derivanti dal quadro rh vanno a finire nel reddito d'impresa (tuir) in rr e su tutti essi si versano i contributi inps. se riesci a trovare qualcosa che dice il contrario di prego di pubblicarlo. grazie

   
QUADRO RR – CONTRIBUTI PREVIDENZIALI
Il presente quadro deve essere compilato dai soggetti iscritti alle gestioni dei contributi e delle prestazioni previdenziali
degli artigiani e degli esercenti attivit&#224; commerciali nonch&#233; dai liberi professionisti iscritti alla gestione
separata di cui all’art. 2, comma 26, L. 8 agosto 1995, n. 335 per la determinazione dei contributi previdenziali
dovuti all’Inps. 
La presente sezione deve essere compilata, ai sensi dell’art. 10 del D.Lgs. 9 luglio 1997, n. 241, dai titolari
di imprese artigiane e commerciali e dai soci titolari di una propria posizione assicurativa tenuti al versamento
dei contributi previdenziali, sia per se stessi, sia per le altre persone che prestano la propria attivit&#224; lavorativa
nell’impresa (familiari collaboratori).  
queste le istruzioni di UNICO09 
Il mio SW Magix2000 non mi d&#224; alcun collegamento automatico (anche perch&#233; non c'&#232 :Wink:  tra il reddito di partecipazione ed il quadro RR 
L'unica persona che deve iscriversi al'INPS (e secondo la tipologia di reddito che produce in prevalenza &#232; l'AMMINISTRATORE (ovvero il socio accomandatario) allora si compila il quadro RR 
Per i meri soci di capitale non c'&#232; verso di iscriverli all'INPS neppure volontariamente (manca il titolo)  :Smile:

----------


## anciampi

parli di pere e ti rispondono  mele. 
auguri

----------


## ricnic

ok, allora stringiamo:
se ho capito, la sas è composta da padre e figlia. Il padre che è accomandatario, passa accomandante e la figlia, che è dipendente altrove, passa accomandatario.  
Non c'è compenso amministratore - non paga alla gestione separata 
il socio accomandante ( modificato con i patti sociali ) non paga i contributi INPS 
il nuovo socio accomandatario non ha l'obbligo di prestazione - bene - è dipendente altrove e quindi se è full-time la sua attività prevalente è altrove. Quindi non paga l'INPS e porta busta paga e quant'altro possa provare l'attività prevalente, qualora l'INPS chiedesse i contributi lo stesso, anche se uno non si è iscritto ( pescano dalla CCIA e iscrivono di ufficio ). 
Sei salvo !!

----------


## anciampi

Se avessi avuto dei commercialisti meno data entry, non avrei pagato a partire dal 2006  anno in cui questa cosa e' stata sentenziata dalla  cassazione , ma purtroppo mi sa che ce ne sono pochi che fanno i commercialisti e tanti che fanno immettere dati alle ragazzine  e  vanno a giocare a golf.
Mi sono dovuto arrangiare da  solo benche' dal 1980 non pratico piu, avendo cambiato lavoro da consulente del lavoro ad imprenditore ai tempi e con 4 negozi e 30 dipendenti non avevo il minimo tempo per occuparmi di scartoffie 
saluti

----------


## alfredo da roma

> Se avessi avuto dei commercialisti meno data entry, non avrei pagato a partire dal 2006  anno in cui questa cosa e' stata sentenziata dalla  cassazione , ma purtroppo mi sa che ce ne sono pochi che fanno i commercialisti e tanti che fanno immettere dati alle ragazzine  e  vanno a giocare a golf.
> Mi sono dovuto arrangiare da  solo benche' dal 1980 non pratico piu, avendo cambiato lavoro da consulente del lavoro ad imprenditore ai tempi e con 4 negozi e 30 dipendenti non avevo il minimo tempo per occuparmi di scartoffie 
> saluti

  dai che i soldi allora li hai fatti anche tu oltre al tuo commercialista golfista  :Smile:

----------


## anciampi

Mangiati, ma mi rimangono quelli per mangiare ...... 
Beh dopotutto con la crisi che c'e' tolti questi 4 mila  euro l'anno di contributi che sarebbero praticamente buttati, diciamo che se gli inquilini rimangono una pensioncina privata dovrei averla
messa da parte. Martedi' ho un incontro preliminare con la notaia
allora avrei concluso: Cambiare patti sociali, l'accomandante di venta accomandatari(mia figlia) io da accomandatario passo accomandante, faccio cambiare la sede legale dell'azienda,faccio stabilire in atto che l'amministratore ha poteri di ordinaria e stroardinaria mmne le chiedo di provvedere alla trasmissione di tutte le pratiche ccia
iva e notificare ad inps(oppure ci vado io). Lascio  le quote invariate. Faccio qualcosa che dichiari che nessuno percepisce compensi come amministratore ne altro.
Mi faccio fare la procura a vendere irrevocabile fino a che sono in vita.
Le chiedo se puo farmi la rivalutazione dell'immobile che dovrebbe costare il 3% se non ho capito male , con l'esclusione per 5 anni di ammortamenti. 
Manca altro capo??? 
Un salutone  e buona domenica

----------


## fsdn2003@libero.it

> posso tentare di inserirmi conesperienze pregresse. 
> Il socio accomandatario di una sas, è il responsabile della ditta. Il preposto, l'amministratore e risponde con i beni personali. Il filo del rasoio della questione è se lavora o meno nell'azienda. Non è una questione semplice, perchè se è vero che può anche non lavorarci è altrettanto vero che esistono attività che richiedono la presenza ( es. il preposto )o è possiible delegare ad apposita figura all'interno dell'azienda. L'accomandante non può sostituire l'accomandatario in compiti di responsabilità. Dipende molto dall'attività naturalmente.
> l'INPS presume che l'accomandatario, quindi, lavori nella propria azienda. Sta a questa persona dimostrare il contrario. 
> Non esiste nella sas la ripartizione tra socio di capitale e socio d'opera, essendo il socio di capitale già l'accomandante, che non ha l'obbligo ( l'accomandate ) di prestare la propria opera. Tant'è che egli può essere assunto dalla sas se vi lavora. L'accomandatario,invece no. Non può essere in sostanza dipendente di se stesso( detto in parole semplici ).
> Se in termini di Legge in base all'attività la figura dell'accomandatario non ha l'obbligo di prestare la propria opera nella sua sas, è libero di prestare la propria opera in via prevalente altrove. Quindi deve dimostrare la prevalenza dove la esercita. ( controllano anche con l'INAIL se è iscritto per qualche altra attività ) Se può dimostrare altro, allora possono trattare per la non iscrizione all'INPS. Attenzione, però, che se la sas svolge attività artigiana, la non iscrizione all'INPS fa decadere l'attività artigiana stessa ( non ha i requisiti per l'Albo ). E' un discorso lunghetto perchè si incrociano molti fattori.
> Chiunque percepisca un compenso per l'esercizio di amministratore della società, deve pagare i contributi alla gestione separata dell'INPS. l'INPS non accetta la sentenza recente della Cassazione e va avanti da anni imperterrita a riscuotere contributi doppi.
> Diverso è, invece, il reddito da partecipazione. Se la partecipazione è data dalla sas in cui un socio accomandatario è iscritto alla gestione INPS, deve pagare anche sulla paretecipazione che in sostanza è il reddito di impresa che ha dato l'scrizione all'INPS. Se ci sono altre partecipazioni in altre imprese, andrebbe valutata ogni singola partecipazione, partendo dal presupposto che se trattasi di società di persone l'INPS ci mangia sempre.....  uno che ha ad esempio 4 negozi in società di persone diverse , pagherà l'INPS sul reddito di partecipazione di tutti. Provare per credere.

  quoto ricnic e se puoi ti prego di rispondermi alla seguente domanda:
il mio caso è: un soggetto è amm.re di una sas e non percepisce compenso, partecipa in altre due soc di persone, ed è agente di commercio come attività prevalente. l'ade ha chiesto i contributi non solo sul suo reddito d'impresa (agente comm), bensì su tutti i redditi di partecipazione che possiede (e ciò perchè avendo una posizione inps, seppur per l'attività prevalente, confluiscono - a detta dell'ade ed in base ad una sent cassaz che ho- anche tutti i redditi di partecipazione nel reddito d'impresa quadro rr). ora io vorrei sapere se è tenuto o meno a tale versamento aggiuntivo (anche sui redditi di partecipazione sia della soc dove è amm.re che in quelle dove è solo socio), perchè se è così, avrei pensato di fargli cedere le quote dalla soc dove è amm.re e fargli restare solo la carica di amm.re senza compenso, così l'ade gli chiederebbe solo i contributi sul redd di agente comm. é giusto questo ragionamento? inoltre tale partecipazione sarebbe ceduta al coniuge (che già possiede una quota x di partecipazione); in tale caso il coniuge (che è disoccupato e diverrebbe l'accomandatario) è tenuto a qualche versamento? in teoria dovrebbe già versare ora per il legame di parentela con l'amm.re, ma non avendo posizioni inps aperte, finora non gli hanno mai chiesto nulla.
ti prego rispondimi.
grazie e ciao

----------


## alfredo da roma

Guida all'INPS - Google Libri

----------


## ricnic

ho trovato anche questo: 
Istituto Nazionale della Previdenza Sociale
Circolare numero 102 del 12-6-2003.htm 
questo un breve passaggio che incollo: 
Come è noto, ai sensi dellart. 3 bis del D.L. 19 settembre 1992, n.384, convertito con modificazioni nella legge 14 novembre 1992, n.438, i contributi previdenziali in argomento sono calcolati sulla totalità dei redditi d'impresa dichiarati ai fini IRPEF, prodotti nello stesso anno al quale il contributo si riferisce. 
Si evidenzia, a tal riguardo, che la Corte Costituzionale, con sentenza 25.9/7.11.2001, n.354, ha dichiarato infondata la questione di legittimità costituzionale della citata disposizione, confermando che i contributi previdenziali sono dovuti non solo sul reddito dellattività che ha dato luogo alliscrizione ma anche su tutti gli altri eventuali redditi di impresa conseguiti dal contribuente nel periodo di riferimento, quali i redditi di partecipazione riportati nel quadro RH del modello UNICO-persone fisiche. 
In relazione allart.6 del TUIR, si evidenzia che i redditi delle società in nome collettivo ed in accomandita semplice, da qualsiasi fonte provengano e quale che sia loggetto sociale, sono considerati redditi di impresa e come tali attribuiti ai singoli soci in ragione della loro partecipazione agli utili. 
A tal proposito preme evidenziare che anche lattività di gestione, conduzione, locazione ed affitto di beni immobili produce redditi dimpresa se esercitata da società di persone o di capitali (S.r.l.) A tale conclusione non può pervenirsi, invece, allorché detta attività costituisca loggetto sociale dellattività svolta da una società semplice.

----------


## alfredo da roma

E' stata diffusa la sentenza della Cassazione Sezione Unite n. 23031 del 2 novembre 2007 con la quale, in modo si ritiene definitivo, è stato espresso il corretto valore di una circolare emanata dalla pubblica amministrazione (nella fattispecie dell'Agenzia delle Entrate): natura di atti meramente interni della pubblica amministrazione che esprime esclusivamente un parere dell'amministrazione e non vincola addirittura la stessa autorità che l'ha emanata. La Sentenza ribadisce, richiamando le precedenti pronunce sull'argomento, che ogni circolare per la sua natura e per il suo contenuto (di mera interpretazione di una norma  di legge), non potendo esserle riconosciuta alcuna efficacia normativa esterna, non può essere annoverata fra gli atti generali di imposizione in quanto esse non possono nè contenere disposizioni derogative di norme di legge, ne essere considerate alla stregua di norme regolamentari vere e proprie. La sentenza si spinge oltre: La circolare nemmeno vincola, a ben vedere, gli uffici  gerarchicamente sottordinati, ai quali non è vietato di disattenderla (evenienza, questa, che, peraltro, è raro che si verifichi nella pratica), senza che per questo il provvedimento concreto adottato dall'ufficio (atto impositivo, diniego di rimborso, ecc.) possa essere ritenuto illegittimo "per violazione della circolare": infatti, se la (interpretazione contenuta nella) circolare è errata, l'atto emanato sarà  legittimo perchè conforme alla legge, se, invece, la (interpretazione contenuta nella) circolare è corretta, l'atto emanato sarà  illegittimo per violazione di legge. Il ragionamento è oltremodo condivisibile allorquando i giudici indicano che ammettere nelle circolari opinioni interpretative dell'amministrazione con vincoli equivale a riconoscere all'amministrazione stessa un potere normativo in conflitto con la carta costituzionale che assegna tale potere al Parlamento. 
Cassazione, Sezione Unite n. 23031 del 2 novembre 2007

----------


## fsdn2003@libero.it

ecco, ma non si tratta solo di una circolare poichè, come tu stesso hai potuto verificare, vi è una sent corte cost. (la Corte Costituzionale, con sentenza 25.9/7.11.2001, n.354). dunque, tali contributi sono dovuti. ora per evitare tanta eccessiva contribuzione al soggeto di cui vi ho parlato nel precedente post, vi pare corretto se gli faccio cedere le quote di partecipazione attualmente al 70%) al coniuge  e lui resta solo accomandatario amministratore, col 10% per esempio? 
in tal modo la contribuzione eccedente il minimale a suo carico si riduce notevolmente.
ps ma l'accomandatario di una sas può avere anche solo il 10% della partecipazione o c'è una quota minima da detenere?
grazie 1000 a tutti voi

----------


## fsdn2003@libero.it

inoltre in base a tale sentenza corte cost, confluiscono tutti i tipi di reddito detenuti dal soggetto nella base imponibile per il calcolo dei contributi...dunque, che ce ne facciamo della l. 662/96, art, 1 c. 208 laddove asserisce che si versano contributi solo sull'attività prevalente, laddove si esercitino più tipi di attività? nella gerarchia delle fonti la legge viene prima delle sent corte cost.
grazie ancora

----------


## anciampi

mi state  facendo venire dubbi atroci, dunque io rischiererei di far diventare
accomandatario mia figlia che fa la dipendente in una ditta esterna a full time, ove ill suo cud e' ben superiore al canone di locazione, io diventerei accomandante, e poi voi mi fate capire che starei facendo  tutto per nulla?. 
l'inps mi ha ribadito due vote per scritto  che se l'accomandatario ha un altra attivita' prevalente non e' tenuto al pagamento di contributi su altra gestione. 
ma che dire  con tutte queste sentenze  circolari??. 
un parere definitivi ce l'avete  .  grazie

----------


## alfredo da roma

> mi state  facendo venire dubbi atroci, dunque io rischiererei di far diventare
> accomandatario mia figlia che fa la dipendente in una ditta esterna a full time, ove ill suo cud e' ben superiore al canone di locazione, io diventerei accomandante, e poi voi mi fate capire che starei facendo  tutto per nulla?. 
> l'inps mi ha ribadito due vote per scritto  che se l'accomandatario ha un altra attivita' prevalente non e' tenuto al pagamento di contributi su altra gestione. 
> ma che dire  con tutte queste sentenze  circolari??. 
> un parere definitivi ce l'avete  .  grazie

  la sentenza da me segnalata si esprime sul valore di una circolare.
Appare chiaro che una circolare non ha valore di legge e che regola solo il funzionamento dell'Ufficio.

----------


## anciampi

ma concretamente che tocca fare? ci si puo fidare o in caso di pretestuoaita'
magari di qualche dirigente che la vede diversamente e non applica
la norma che prevederebbe per l'accomandatario con altro lavoro esterno
prevalente come nel mio caso, il versamento di quel che sia, bisogna comunque finire in causa con l'inps?? 
Saluti  Antinio da Milano

----------


## alfredo da roma

Io andrei per fatti concludenti e non andrei a fare nessuna iscrizione all'INPS che semmai un giorno dovesse vantare crediti gli si oppone il documento che hai ricevuto in risposta.

----------


## fsdn2003@libero.it

dunque, alfredo, il mio accomandatario deve pagare i contributi su tutti i redditi d'impresa (anche quelli da rh) o solo sul reddito dell'attività prevalente? che faccio? contenzioso? (poi non mi rilasciano più neanche il durc...e su questo tema ti farò un post successivo.)

----------


## alfredo da roma

il durc è solo un documento di "regolarità contributiva" che non entra nel merito: ergo -> se hai lavoratori in nero il durc non ti verrà negato comunque

----------


## anciampi

si e' svegliata la mia commercialista con un altra soluzione e mi dice perche' non trasformiamo la sas in srl, concludeendo che l'atto costa piu' o meno idem
e che i soci di societa' di capitale non sono obbligati a  pagare inps(?????) 
poi le sottopongo la rivalutozione dell'immobile attualmente locato e mi controbatte che non lo posso considerare strumentale inquanto appunto locato, io le oppongo che il codice di attivita' e  68.1, gestione di beni propri e lei mi dice che non vuol dire niente e che poi la rivalutazione di beni di societa' di persone non si puo' fare(???), vado avanti a studiare   e domattina nel colloquio con la notaia spero di arrivare almeno a  qualcosa. 
qui' c'e'  da diventare matti , non vi invidio. 
Ciao  Antonio

----------


## fsdn2003@libero.it

Aciampi e che ci azzecca questo mo????

----------


## anciampi

devo perlomeno cancellarmi  io e non vorrei che nella fase di cancellazione della  mia posizione, inps opponesse l'iscrizione del nuovo accomandatario- 
sarebbero soldi di un atto notarile buttati via. 
rischio?

----------


## ergo3

> ma concretamente che tocca fare? ci si puo fidare o in caso di pretestuoaita'
> magari di qualche dirigente che la vede diversamente e non applica
> la norma che prevederebbe per l'accomandatario con altro lavoro esterno
> prevalente come nel mio caso, il versamento di quel che sia, bisogna comunque finire in causa con l'inps?? 
> Saluti  Antinio da Milano

  Hai colpito nel segno. L'iscrizione dell'accomandatario al registro imprese (socio "lavoratore"), comporta l'automatica iscrizione presso la gestione speciale commercianti dell'INPS. La "LEX" dice che l'iscrizione alla gestione &#232; dovuta se si esercita abitualmente e prevalentemente l'attivit&#224; commerciale autonoma.
Dall'altro lato la legge sui contributi dipendenti sancisce che essi sono obbligatori. 
Ora, se uno &#232; assunto full time come dipendente, la sua attivit&#224; lavorativa pevalente (in termini di tempo) &#232; quella di dipendente. Ergo, l'attivit&#224; commerciale non &#232; prevalente venedo cos&#236; meno uno dei presupposti per l'iscrivibilit&#224; alla gestione commercianti (prevalenza). 
Praticamente, non esiste una legge che ti dir&#224;: se sei commercinate ela vori come dipendente full time, allora non devi pagare gli IVS comemrcianti.
SAREBBE TROPPO FACILE. 
LA mia esperienza &#232; sulle ditte individuali (per analogia &#232; uguale rispett alla soc.di persone). Ma l'INPS mio di competenza richiede un mini ricorso per cancellare la posizione INPS. 
E'un macello.

----------


## anciampi

difatti la mia commercialista insiste che e' complicato e mi dice trasformiamola in srl che essendo societa' di capitali e nessuno lavorando all'interno  si riesce a finire la storia, ma questo mi concvince ancora meno, apparte i costi che facendo ben poche operazioni per la contabilita' non cambierebbero , ma tassazione e' completamente diversa, la perizia e tutto quello che sai di sicuro molto meglio di mke che seppur ragioniere non esercita da 30 anni. 
io ho capito che nominare accomandatario mia figlia che lavora esterna full time dipendente e' l'unica via secondo me percorribile, anche visto che io se verso altri 8 anni non ci ricavo nulla. Ma capisco che anche mandando la comunicazione alla ccia, la comunicazione all'inps, anche avendo le risposte scritte e ben archiviate che mi confermano da inps il tutto  con costoro
e' a volte un problema capirsi .
Hai qualche suggerimento in piu per caso, o diciamo scappatoia?
Saluti e milla grazie

----------


## alfredo da roma

la srl deve essere amministrata da un amministratore che percepisce reddito (presunzione del compenso) e deve iscriversi alla gestione separata INPS
- certo l'INPS in questo caso si paga in percentuale sul compenso e con il meccanismo degli acconti e saldo, per cui un compenso di € 1000 comporter&#224; il pagamento di € 257 come INPS 
I costi di mantenimento di una SRL non sono gli stessi di una SAS
il reddito della SRL &#232; dato dagli affitti che rimangono nella pancia della SRL fino a quando non fai dei dividendi: prima ci paghi il 27,5&#37; di IRE e poi c'&#232; la complicanza della tassazione degli utili distribuiti ......

----------


## anciampi

Proseguo sulla mia strada ed ipotesi, piano piano vedo di arivare al dunque, ora mi cerco la modulistica per la cancellazione. 
Se  passi da milano io sono a tua disposizione, sono pure a 500  mt dalla nuova   fiera, mia sorella ha persino un albergo, e io sono persino disoccupato e con un sacco di tempo libero. 
dammi un po' di convinzione...   Ciao  Antonio

----------


## alfredo da roma

a Milano ci vengo spesso quando vengo prendo un caffé con te: prima ti mando un'email.
AUGURI e non demordere

----------


## fsdn2003@libero.it

scusatemi ho un'ultima domanda...dopo tutto questo caos cerco almeno un pò di tranquillità..un accomandante che possiede l'80-90% di partecipazione ma non lavora nella società, è tenuto ad iscriversi all'inps?grazie

----------


## anciampi

sembrerebbe di no

----------


## ergo3

> scusatemi ho un'ultima domanda...dopo tutto questo caos cerco almeno un pò di tranquillità..un accomandante che possiede l'80-90% di partecipazione ma non lavora nella società, è tenuto ad iscriversi all'inps?grazie

  Il socio accomandante è un socio di capitale. In quanto tale, non è iscritto all'inps.

----------


## fsdn2003@libero.it

no perchè mi avevano riferito che ci sarebbe una presunzione di lavoro, data l'alta % di partecipazione alla società...bà???

----------


## Contabile

> scusatemi ho un'ultima domanda...dopo tutto questo caos cerco almeno un pò di tranquillità..un accomandante che possiede l'80-90% di partecipazione ma non lavora nella società, è tenuto ad iscriversi all'inps?grazie

  
Circolare INPS 12 del 1 febbraio 2008 
Estrapolo 
2) - Soci accomandanti di Società in accomandita semplice (S.a.s.) 
Per quanto attiene gli obblighi assicurativi e contributivi dei soci accomandanti di Società in accomandita semplice, si conferma quanto già disposto con le circolari n. 1595/2 del 3 gennaio 1978 e la successiva n. 249 del 9 dicembre 1981, nonché con il messaggio n.14163 del 15 marzo 1993, con cui è stato specificato che tali soggetti sono iscrivibili alla Gestione assicurativa degli esercenti attività commerciali ove concorrano le due seguenti condizioni: 
1)    un rapporto di parentela ovvero di affinità entro il terzo (3°) grado con il socio accomandatario (cfr. articolo 1, comma 206 della legge n. 662/1996; circolare INPS n.25 del 7 febbraio 1997); 
2)    leffettivo svolgimento dellattività istituzionale della Società con carattere di abitualità e di prevalenza.   
In difetto di uno o di entrambi i precedenti requisiti da parte del socio accomandante, qualora nellambito della società il medesimo svolga attività lavorativa con le caratteristiche del lavoro subordinato dovrà essere obbligatoriamente iscritto come lavoratore dipendente nel Fondo Pensioni Lavoratori Dipendenti (FPLD).

----------


## anciampi

Egregio dottore, vista la sua estrema precisione mi permetto rigar a lei la domanda da cui era niata la discussione, che nonostante alcune conferme sembra ancora controversa. 
Societa'  immobiliare propietaria di un unico immobile locato a terzi. 
Socia accomandataria  figlia che svolgettutt'altra attivita' come dipendente full time a tempo indeterminato con cud di molto superiore al reddito da locazione. 
Accomandante padre che no svolge alcuna attivita'. 
Attualmente le cose sono alla rovescia.  Supposto che ad avvenuta variazione della compagine con inversione dei ruoli, la figlia non dovrebbe essere obbligata a versare alcun'che' inquanto ha altro lavoro prevalente
il padre essendo accomandante dovrebbe chiedere la cancellazione
dai ruoli inps., avendo gia' peraltro raggiunto l'obbiettivo pensionistico benche' debba aspettare il 65 esimo anno(  nb.Nessuno dei due svolge alcunche nella sas tranne emetter 4 fatture di locazione annue) 
Tutto  cio' a quali contestazioni da parte di inps puo' andare incontro? secondo la sua esperienza? 
Saluti Antonio  Ciampitti

----------


## Contabile

La mia esperienza. 
Il socio accomandatario deve necessariamente iscriversi ed essere soggetto alla contribuzione previdenziale. Ancorch&#233; dimostri di avere altra attivit&#224; prevalente deve iscriversi per questa attivit&#224; nella specifica gestione previdenziale che la caratterizza ed alla GS per l'attivit&#224; di amministratore. 
Quindi di un pagamento contributivo deve comunque tenere conto. 
Per il socio accomandante vale quanto sopra nel post precedente. 
P.S. Se titolo si deve usare non &#232; quello di dottore ma quello molto pi&#249; umile di ragioniere. Io preferisco, tuttavia, farmi chiamare semplicemente Pino.

----------


## danilo sciuto

> P.S. Se titolo si deve usare non è quello di dottore ma quello molto più umile di ragioniere. Io preferisco, tuttavia, farmi chiamare semplicemente Pino.

  Da quando ci sono titoli umili ?
Ed eventualmente, dottore sarebbe secondo lei un titolo "non umile" ?
Sapesse quanti "dottori" rubati all'agricoltura conosco io ..... 
Non mi fate prendere questo discorso, per favore....

----------


## anciampi

Allora ragioniere lo son pure io e dal 1974. 
Comunque vediamo se ho capito. Mia figlia accomandataria
fa la dipendente full time in azienda esterna  percui non deve avere posizione inps autonoma preche' l'altro laboro e' prevalente
io accomandante non sono tenuto. 
Ma questi visto che ora sono io l'accomandatario quando vado a cancellare la posizione dopo aver cambiato i patti socoali dal notaio aver fatto le comunicazioni alla cia , mandato la modulistica all'inps.  Possono obbiettare qualcosa?? 
Grazie ragioniere e mi scusi l'insistenza. Ma spendere 2 mila circa euro di notaio per nulla sa com'e'!?

----------


## alfredo da roma

ancora giri co' stà storia?!
fatti convinto 
Vai da' stò benedetto notaio

----------


## fsdn2003@libero.it

bè nel mio caso l'accomandante è il coniuge...ma non vi lavora...certo se vanno in azienda, che usa promiscuamente l'abitazione, trovano accomandante e accomandatario, ma l'accomandante non vi lavora....dunque, in difetto di una sola di quelle due condizioni, l'accomandante non è soggetto all'iscrizione! giusto? 
grazie

----------


## anciampi

Praticamente ho speso 30 ore su internet ho consultato 4 commercialisti.
L'accomandante non e' tenuto a nulla.
L'accomandatario e' tenuto se non ha un altra attivita' prevalente che lo esonerebbe. 
Inquanto al mio amico romano lo ascolto vado dal notaio ci parlo vediamo che ne pensa, ma io di sto inps non mi fido per nulla 
esempio ho versato 4 anni di contributi aretrati pure certellati e costoro
dal 2006  non me li hanno ancora accreditati.
Ci si puo' fidare di sta gente?? 
Saluti

----------


## alfredo da roma

Fidati.
Tappati il naso e fidati.
L'accomandatario è sempre tenuto ad iscriversi alla Cassa di Previdenza nella qualità di amministratore.
Anche se l'attività prevalente è un'altra si iscrive all'INPS alla gestioine separata e versa i contributi 25,72% se non ricordo male solo dico SOLO sui compensi che riceve come amministratore.
Si stabilisce un compenso simbolico di  1000 per anno e si versano  257 di contributi ex L. 335 Il contributo per la Gestione separata - TuttoINPS
l'accomandante è un MERO SOCIO DI CAPITALI che se non occupato nella SAS NON DEVE iscriversi da nessuna parte.

----------


## anciampi

Mi sono gia' fidato torno ora dalla notaia e ho prefissato per il 15 novembre.
Domani mi chiama e mi dice quant'e' la parcella. 
Ma se sto benedetto amministratore non ha compensi? e' obbligato ad avere un compenso minimo o lo puo' fare per beneficenza? 
La notaia ha appoggiato la mia tesi ma mi ha detto :io di inps ne so poco
mi ha sconsigliato la trasformazione in srl , cosa che per me era ovvia
ma non per la commercialista e mi ha detto le pratiche le faccio tutte io ma inps e iva li fa' la commercialista, alche' io le ho detto bene me la faro da solo.  guarda che se lla fine lo faccio a vuoto il caffe' me lo paghi tu!!!! 
Bye

----------


## fsdn2003@libero.it

l'accomandatario paga i contributi anche se ha altra attività prevalente, e li paga sul compenso di amm.re oppure sui redditi di partecipazione...in ogni caso paga su tutto. ciao

----------


## LucZan

Sottopongo il mio caso concreto risolto il mese scorso. 
Soggetto titolare di impresa individuale con attivit&#224; prevalente nella stessa ed iscritto alla gestione commercianti dell'inps. 
Ha anche una partecipazione in sas come socio accomandante.
Il relativo reddito non &#232; stato assoggettato a contribuzione inps. 
Riceve Comunicazione dell'Agenzia delle Entrate (non Inps) per mancato versamento contributi eccedenti il minimale per la parte relativa al reddito di partecipazione nella sas. 
Faccio dichiarare per iscritto che il contribuente ha escluso dalla base imponibile INPS i redditi di partecipazione di cui al quadro RH in quanto socio accomandante, con partecipazione esclusiva di capitale. 
Mi presento all'ADE, la dichiarazione viene immediatamente accolta, l'atto annullato mediante consegna di comunicazione di dichiarazione regolare.

----------


## anciampi

questa e' la risposta ricevuta dalla dirigente inps di zona bollate  rho, che per sicurezza ha interpellato persino il diregente nazionale dott palma.
a sto punto se l'inps afferma con posta certificata cose non vere agli utenti
c'e' da pensare che in italia non esistano ne leggi ne disposizioni univoche il che vuol dire che e' uno schifo creato in 30 anni da chi tutti ben sappiamo   
----- Original Message ----- 
From: noris.poletto@inps.it 
To: Ac Consulenza lavoro 
Sent: Thursday, October 15, 2009 5:00 PM
Subject: Rif: Re: Re:  
ho ricevuto due minuti fa la risposta del dott. palma alla sua precedente da me inoltrata  come quesito generale .ecco la risposta: 
Se l'utente non lavora nella società ed il lavoro viene svolto dalla figlia, la quale ha come attività prevalente quella di lavoratore dipendente, non ci sarà obbligo di iscrizione ne per l'utente nè per la figlia.   
Ora purtroppo devo uscire  
qualora avesse altri quesiti mi chiami domani. Sarò in tarda mattinata a rho  
cordiali saluti

----------


## ergo3

> Fidati.
> Tappati il naso e fidati.
> L'accomandatario &#232; sempre tenuto ad iscriversi alla Cassa di Previdenza nella qualit&#224; di amministratore.
> Anche se l'attivit&#224; prevalente &#232; un'altra si iscrive all'INPS alla gestioine separata e versa i contributi 25,72&#37; se non ricordo male solo dico SOLO sui compensi che riceve come amministratore.
> Si stabilisce un compenso simbolico di € 1000 per anno e si versano € 257 di contributi ex L. 335 Il contributo per la Gestione separata - TuttoINPS
> l'accomandante &#232; un MERO SOCIO DI CAPITALI che se non occupato nella SAS NON DEVE iscriversi da nessuna parte.

  La risposta del dirigente pare in linea con la mia esperienza precedentemente esposta (anche se per ditta individuale). Pertanto, pare non ci sia dubbio sulla posizione "gestioen speciale commercianti".
Per non dar adito a confusioni e per accontentare i pi&#249; solerti e tosti funzionari inps, io seguirei il consiglio su esposto di alfredo da roma.

----------


## anciampi

Seguo cio' che ha detto alberto, anche perche' ho cercato di docomentarmi nel limite delle capacita' e la risposta e'  questa , l'accomandatario che ha altra occupazione prevalente non deve pagare contributi gestione commerciante, l'accomandante tanto meno. 
l'ultimo dubbio sulla gestione eventuale separata e' io posso dire che ha un compenso di 1000  euro  annue enel mio caso e' plausibile dato che il fatturato e misero di 26 mila euro di locazioni, 
ma posso dire che lo fa  grtais!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!???? o qualcuno me lo impedisce?????????????????????????????????????????  ??????(oltrettutto lo fa veramente  a gratis, 'emissione di 4 fatture l'anno di locazione non vedo come possa essre compensata  a 1000 euro!!!))
saluti

----------


## Contabile

> Seguo cio' che ha detto alberto, anche perche' ho cercato di docomentarmi nel limite delle capacita' e la risposta e'  questa , l'accomandatario che ha altra occupazione prevalente non deve pagare contributi gestione commerciante, l'accomandante tanto meno.
> l'ultimo dubbio sulla gestione eventuale separata e' io posso dire che ha un compenso di 1000  euro  annue enel mio caso e' plausibile dato che il fatturato e misero di 26 mila euro di locazioni, 
> ma posso dire che lo fa  grtais!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!???? o qualcuno me lo impedisce?????????????????????????????????????????  ??????(oltrettutto lo fa veramente  a gratis, 'emissione di 4 fatture l'anno di locazione non vedo come possa essre compensata  a 1000 euro!!!))
> saluti

  Spero si metta un punto a questa discussione infinita. 
E' Alfredo e non Alberto intanto.
E' assodato che l'accomandante non paga se non presenta i requisiti cui alla circolare segnalata nei post che precedono.
E' assodato che l'accomandatario non paga INPS se ha altra attività prevalente ed in questo caso paga i contributi per detta attività.
E' assodato che in presenza di altra attività prevalente l'accomandatario debba iscriversi alla Gestione Separata come amministratore della società stessa..
E' assodato che di tale situazione ne è stata data ampia evidenza nei post che precedono e che vanno letti con calma. 
"Aggratis" l'amministratore non si fa. Chi lo impedisce? 
Salvo dimostrazione di prova contraria la sezione tributaria della Corte di Cassazione con la sentenza n. 1915, del 29 gennaio 2008.

----------


## anciampi

la ringrazio , le cose importanti me le ha  chiarite e ho letto la sentenza, faro' mettere in atto notarile che l'amministratore non percepisce compensi oppure altrettanto in atto stabiliro il compenso dell'amministratore ad un euro

----------


## ricnic

dopo aver letto e riletto tutti gli 80 post, concordo con quasi tutto, ma farei un distinguo: l'accomandatario di cui stiamo parlando nella realtà non svolge attività a favore della sas perchè non ha un'attività da portare avanti lavorando, ma percepisce un utile derivante dall'affitto dell'unico immobile di proprietà. Quindi è giustificato e giustificabile che tale accomandatario svolga attività prevalente altrove perchè tanto nella sas da lavorare non ce n'è. Sarebbe da disquisirci con l'INPS per il padre, nel senso che l'argomentazione è plausibile. A maggior ragione la figlia è esente. E per l'INPS siamo a posto. L'accomandante era già pacifico che non dovesse pagare. E siamo a posto anche qua. Unico neo: la questione della gestione separata. E' vero che gli amministratori vanno iscritti alla gestione separata, ma è altrettanto vero che nelle società di persone spessisimo gli amministratori che sono anche soci non percepiscono un compenso apposito. Se non percepiscono compenso,  non sono iscrivibili alla gestione separata alla quale i contributi si pagano nel momento in cui si paga il compenso e non in quello in cui viene deliberato. Se delibero ma non pago, non pago nemmeno l'inps. Tra l'altro non c'è nessun obbligo di percepire un compenso per amministrare la propria azienda e per giunta di società di persone. Non amministro un'azienda altrui a titolo gratuito, ma amministro roba mia e me le gestisco da me. Ci sono un sacco di srl che hanno amministratori ( di solito soci della stessa )che non percepiscono compenso perchè non c'è utile da cui attingere e quindi sono sconosciuti all'INPS. Diverso è il caso di un amministratore esterno ed estraneo, ma anche qui, vale il discorso del pagamento del compenso.
In ultimo sconsiglio anche io una srl, che oltre a costare parecchio anche solo di bolli e vidimazioni per libri sociali il tutto per immagino 4 fatture annue ( il canone trimestrale ), comunque non para dai colpi dell'inps se l'Istituto presume che i soci vi lavorino.

----------


## ricnic

> la ringrazio , le cose importanti me le ha  chiarite e ho letto la sentenza, faro' mettere in atto notarile che l'amministratore non percepisce compensi oppure altrettanto in atto stabiliro il compenso dell'amministratore ad un euro

  nell'atto di una cessione di quote di società di persone, non so se sia prevista una frase del genere. E' invero previsto forse il contrario, cioè che si debba deliberare con un'assemblea qualora sia previsto un compenso. Cioè deliberare separatamente, non inserire questa frase nella cessione delle quote.

----------


## anciampi

ho fatto aggiungere a scanso di equivoci nell'atto che andro' a redigere
dal notaio il 16 novembre, ovvero cambio patti sociali: 
si stabilisce che all'amministratore non spetta perche concordato da soci , nessun compenso. 
Per cui e' fatibile .
alla peggio vado a far causa con le nuove norme  che parlano di inversione della prova. 
saluti

----------


## anciampi

Avevo ragione io, ho studiato, ma oggi con data 16 novembre
l'inps mi ha chiuso la posizione assicurativa commercianti.
Studiate!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## anciampi

> avevo ragione io, ho studiato, ma oggi con data 16 novembre
> l'inps mi ha chiuso la posizione assicurativa commercianti.
> Studiate!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

  grazie  alfredo

----------


## mina

> la ringrazio , le cose importanti me le ha  chiarite e ho letto la sentenza, faro' mettere in atto notarile che l'amministratore non percepisce compensi oppure altrettanto in atto stabiliro il compenso dell'amministratore ad un euro

  ciao, &#232; la 1&#176; volta che scrivo sul forum, sono amministratore sas nonch&#232; socio di minoranza nella societ&#224; di famiglia. il lavoro che svolgo &#232; di ragioniere e tutto cio che riguarda l'amministrazione. non percepisco un compenso riconosciuto. il mio commercialista sostiene che non si pu&#242; detrarre dal reddito societario. e vero? in quanto socio amministratore pago i contributi inps, devo essere iscritto anche alla gestione separata in quanto amministratore? per favore c'&#232; qualcuno che mi chiarisce le idee

----------


## danilo sciuto

> ciao, è la 1° volta che scrivo sul forum, sono amministratore sas nonchè socio di minoranza nella società di famiglia. il lavoro che svolgo è di ragioniere e tutto cio che riguarda l'amministrazione. non percepisco un compenso riconosciuto. il mio commercialista sostiene che non si può detrarre dal reddito societario. è vero?

  Non ho capito cosa non potrebbe essere dedotto dal reddito, visto che non percepisci compenso .....  :Frown:      

> in quanto socio amministratore pago i contributi inps, devo essere iscritto anche alla gestione separata in quanto amministratore?

  Se leggi questa stessa discussione, ti chiarisci le idee.  :Wink:

----------


## claudio vincenzo

Salve, sono un docente di scuola superiore con contratto a tempo determinato che copre tutto l'anno da diversi anni nel 2007 con un socio ho aperto una agenzia di viaggi costituendo una sas della quale sono amministratore, oggi l' inps mi ha chiesto i contributi dal 2007 e per tutto il 2010 oltre 10.000 euro ma sono tenuto a pagare? Avrò una doppia pensione?  Vi prego, chi ha esperienza di casi del genere può darmi qualche riferimento, grazie.

----------


## valeria86

Buonasera a tutti.
Con riferimento alla SAS sono a porvi due quesiti:
1. quanto chiedete annualmente  per tenuta registri IVA?
2. il socio accomandatario che è dipendente part-time di un'altra società che, ovviamente, gli versa i contributi, è obbligato ad iscriversi all'INPS? Che percentuali verserà annualmente?
Grazie
Saluti a tutti

----------

